# Help Please !!!!!!!



## Mr Banga (Jul 19, 2009)

*I have a 96 Jetta I would like to know why when my car goes under 1 thousand RPM my oil lights turns and I start to smell oil ....If you do know please or email me @ [email protected] *


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr Banga said:


> *I have a 96 Jetta I would like to know why when my car goes under 1 thousand RPM my oil lights turns and I start to smell oil ....If you do know please or email me @ [email protected] *


It could be as simple as your oil cap is not on. It could be as drastic as a major oil leak. It could be anything inbetween.

Get it looked at by a pro.


----------

